# Vortex Ranger 1000 range finder



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Selling my Vortex Ranger 1000 range finder. No problems with it. Comes with original box, still on the original batteries. In excellent condition. $240. DM me if you're interested. I'm in the salt lake area.


----------

